# Thoughts on a native species tank&legalities of said tank



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Im wondering if anyone out here has kept or knows how to legally keep a bc native fish tank

im not talking trout but I wouldnt mind having a bass tank , or sun fish knowing there invasives ect how can one go about getting this together


NOW BEFORE WE GO ANY FURTHER 
I DONT WANT TO ENCOURAGE BREAKING THE LAWS IM INQUIRING ON HOW TO DO THIS LEGIT AND DRAMA FREE

any thoughts on what species can be collected, and any good places to collect them would be appreciated


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Live native BC fish are illegal to transport or keep in captivity. The premise, as I understand it, is in part to prevent the possibility of diseased fish being introduced into new areas, confining the area of disease outbreaks. Fish may be collected and/or kept only under permit from DFO.

Further, removal of wood, rocks or substrate from BC waters is similarly restricted. (Some legal collecting areas exist, such as Stave Lake (a BC Hydro dam reservoir).)

edit: Should read _Canadian_ fish, not BC fish.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont think bass or sunfish are native... If you find out a way to keep trout or sticklebacks legally, let me know... I would switch everything over in a heartbeat. I know people keep sticklebacks because theres vids on youtube... Probably nowhere locally tho. Beautiful little fish and very cool breeding habbits. The male actually builds a nest out of twigs and debris for the female... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ahhhh you poo poo'd on my parade because that is the info i had too, 
I wish i could do a native tank. 
do you know if alien or invasives fall under this category?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If you find an alien, you wont need to worry cus ull be rich yo.... Go Bigfoot! 

Lol, sorry I couldnt resist... I think your best bet is to contact DFO and or a conservation officer. Now they will probably just straight up say no, but im sure if you are persistant you will find out how to either get around it(loophole) or who to talk to about getting a permit... Theres your homework for tomorrow  cheers

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Keeping local species is illegal period. Does not mean people dont do it but yes, ilegal.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I tried the dfo guy said straight up no, and if you get caught you will be fined, but he also said there is no way to prove they werent imported .. so i took that as if you get caught catching/transporting you can get big doo doo but once there home and in a tank there is no way to prove that you didnt have them imported... but again i dont wanna get in ca ca over a bass or sunfish or something you know


Foxtail said:


> If you find an alien, you wont need to worry cus ull be rich yo.... Go Bigfoot!
> 
> Lol, sorry I couldnt resist... I think your best bet is to contact DFO and or a conservation officer. Now they will probably just straight up say no, but im sure if you are persistant you will find out how to either get around it(loophole) or who to talk to about getting a permit... Theres your homework for tomorrow  cheers
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I misspoke - should be _Canadian fish_, not BC fish.

If you decide you want trout, sculpin stickleback etc you'll have to invest in a chiller.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah , i was thinking more of a bass tank but the chiller i have already from my venture into sw, i was gonna do a pacific coast tank but wimped out lol,


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Wait wait wait... It's illegal to keep sticklebacks???? Oh boy... When I was little, I used to go to Queen Elizabeth Park with a net and bucket and catch the sticklebacks that lived in the ponds there, and I'd bring them home and put them in my fishtank. Good thing I've none left and haven't done that in more than 6 years huh?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Dont brag too much... I think those little suckers re protected too

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there was a dude on used nanaimo looking to do some swapping for a group of 50 sticklebacks i posted the ad a while back i think lemme see if i can find it ....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nope its gone... i think i put it in a thread but i remember it being mis spelled... anyways sticklebacks werent really what i was after

no trout either , but some big mouth bass or bass of any kind i guess, or a swarm of sun fish.. something along those lines and it is just for personal use, and i know everything in it would have to be destroyed not released but you know


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

i wonder what the rules is on having a pond with trout in it? I know of 2 ponds on Vancouver island that have them in it one in a guys backyard and the second at a campsite


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Like Grant said, any native or non-native fish are illegal.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Please tell me that you don't mean ocean sunfish - they get up to 2200 pounds and you'd need to turn your entire HOUSE into an aquarium!

(not that that wouldn't be really cool or anything...)


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hahaha yeah.... no those are a smidge too large, just basic ole green sunfish or pumpkin seeds, they have some neat breeding behaviour

and the ocean sunfish kinda goes against donwsizing lmao


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

But think of the  factor of seeing something like this! This vid was taken off Vancouver Island, I think.

Mola Mola - PT Style - YouTube


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what are you trying to do elle, you and drew gonna let me move in??, im fresh outta being in trouble, divorce averted and your seed planting lol...


all kidding aside that thing is like a vw beetle swimming around ....jeeez


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

AcidFear said:


> i wonder what the rules is on having a pond with trout in it? I know of 2 ponds on Vancouver island that have them in it one in a guys backyard and the second at a campsite


Permit and Authorization Service Bureau - Forests, Lands and Natural Resource Operations - Province of British Columbia This gives you permit application information

and this is a pdf of the application form.

http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/pasb/applications/docs/rainbowtrout_pond.pdf

Here is a website with some information on making a trout pond. Note it has to be a pretty good size and depth compared to a goldie or koi pond; and you need to be able to ensure the water will remain cool enough for your trout to survive.

How to Create Your Own Trout Pond in Your Garden


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My friend's neighbour used to have a rainbow trout pond attached to the side of his garage in Vancouver.

Back when I was a kid you could go down to the local pond and catch pumpkinseed sunfish, brown catfish & sticklebacks.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

South of the border there are a number of native fish groups (ie American Livebears Association) that contribute a great deal to puplic appreciation of local species. It makes me a little envious...


----------

